# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Liftkartenpreise

## noox

Kontroverses Thema  :Wink: 

Ich hab grad den Newsletter von Whistler bekommen. Early Bird Offer. Wenn ich aus Washington  (USA) oder Canada bin (hehe), dann bekomme ich die Tageskarte um 64 CAD, wenn ich's bis 21. November kauf. Sonst 89 CAD  :EEK!: 

Und a 10 Tageskarte bekomm ich 584, da kostet dann ein Tag nur günstige 59 CAD. Also ca, das was sie bei uns einzeln kosten (39 Euro).

----------


## Tobias

ich zahl´ auch keine € 39.- für a Liftkarte  :Wink: 

leider hab´ ich auf die Schnelle keine Aufschlüsselung der Zusammensetzung der Liftkartenpreise gefunden, aber bedenke immer, daß du folgendes mitbezahlst:

- Pistenplanierungen und Verbreiterungen (wodurch manchmal selbst den schönsten Hängen jeglicher Reiz genommen wird)
- Beschneiung
- umrüsten funktionstüchtiger Liftanlagen durch "Komfortlifte" mit Bubbles und Sitzheizungen
- Bergrettung für die Bergung der Angsoffenen

und das dann in einem Massenskigebiet, wo man vielleicht ein oder zwei Lifte sinnvoll fahren kann, ohne durch andere Leute in Lebensgefahr gebracht zu werden. Nein danke

Fahr´ ich halt in andere Gebiete, wo dieser Aufwand nicht (bzw. weniger) betrieben wird. Und schon ist sowohl das Preis- als auch das "mit ausser Kontrolle geratenen Deppen überfüllte Pisten"problem gelöst.

Beispiel: Planneralm (ok, Schneelage muss passen und 1000hm Abfahrten darf man sich auch ned erwarten) - aber mit Vergünstigungen bist da kaum über € 20.- pro Tag. Aber ich hab´ selten so wenig schlechte (im Sinne von unkontrolliert) Skifahrer gesehen wie die 2 Tage wo ich dort war letzte Saison. "Gefährliche" Situationen auf den Pisten san dort sehr sehr selten, und zum draussen fahren findet man auch fast immer was.

selbiges z.B.: am Tauern. Obertauern (obwohl recht weitläufig) ist extrem teuer, viele Leute, massenhaft brenzlige Situationen auf den Pisten und und und. Ok - ein paar schöne Offpist-Sachen gibts, für die man das andere den ein oder anderen Tag in Kauf nehmen kann. Aber ansonsten lieber 10km weiter nach Mauterndorf runter. Keine Leute, Preise über € 10.- billiger als am Tauern oben. Geht auch auf fast 2300m (und oben gibts auch einiges zum "draußen" fahren), interessante Abfahrten in relativ naturbelassenem Gelände UND: selbst in der Ferienzeit kaum Leute.

Bei uns in OÖ z.B.: der Kasberg. Wenn ich ned ganz in der Früh aufstehen will, dann komm´ ich dort immer noch genausoviel zum fahren wie in den "großen" Skigebieten - zahl´ aber wieder VIEL weniger und weniger Leute sind im Regelfall auch.

Den Luxus eines "großen Skigebiets" (die zumindest beim Preis ganz groß sind) leist´ ich mir vielleicht 4 oder 5 Mal im Jahr. Und dann meisr nur, weil ich mit irgendeiner Partie unterwegs bin, die da unbedingt hin will. Und meistens (wenns SO oder Ferienzeit ist) kehr´ ich dann reumütig zu den "kleinen" zurück.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> ich hab´ selten so wenig gute Skifahrer gesehen wie die 2 Tage wo ich dort war letzte Saison

 Versteh i ned.Weniger gute und mehr schlechte Skifahrer san a Vorteil?  :Confused:

----------


## Zap

In Whistler werden ja beide Schilift-berge mit einer Gondel verbunden. Dieser Neubau wird sich sicher auch auf die ohnehin schon recht teuren Liftpreise auswirken.

89 CAD sind schon happig für einen Tag, allerdings ist bei uns das Preisniveau auch beachtlich.

----------


## georg

Wobei Obertauern noch günstiger ist als Schladming.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Planneralm ist geil. Mein absolutes Lieblingsskiegebiet. Am Vormittag gehe ich eine gemütliche Tour und am Nachmittag noch paarmal Liftfahren. Das kann was.   :Way To Go: 

Nachdem was ich letztes Jahr in Obertauern mit meiner Saisonkarte erlebt habe, (habe sie verloren und mußte bis aufs Blut streiten damit ich Ersatz bekomme - obwohl das ausdrücklich in den Geschäftsbedingungen drinsteht) werde ich dort kaum mehr anwesend sein. Was noch dazukommt sind diese extrem lauten Fetenhütten die das ganze Tal beschallen. Sollen die drinnen mit 100kW lärmen ist mir wurscht, aber draußen verlange ich Stille. Ist so schon laut genug. Daraufhin erklärt mir einer der Geschäftsführer dort sie seien ein - wie war das nochmals - "HighEnd Skigebiet" (oder so ähnlich, war irgendso ein gängiger Marketingausdruck) weil sie so viele Betten haben. Als ob das an der Anzahl der Betten läge..  :Rolleyes:  
Nö, also Obertauern sieht mich nur noch wenn meine ganzen Skilehrerfreunde von dort mich wieder mal einladen.

Mauterndorf ist auch ein guter Tip.  :Smile: 

Aber auf Grund des schlechten Service und der trotzdem immer unverschämteren Preise werde ich vermehrt meine Tourenski benutzen und keine Saisonkarte oder Mehrtageskarte mehr nehmen, sondern genau überlegen ob sich ein Kauf lohnt oder nicht.

edit: 


> Versteh i ned.


 Den satz hab ich auch ned verstanden, aber i glaub er meint wie er dort war, waren viele schlechte und trotzdem wars nett oder so..

----------


## pAz

mich werdens heuer auch kaum in den "großen"gebieten sehen!
2-3 tage wenn ma größere gruppe sind und sonst nur bei gutem schnee auch herunten st.johann oder ähnliches wo die karte bei knapp über 30 is..

lg

----------


## Tobias

> Versteh i ned.
> Weniger gute und mehr schlechte Skifahrer san a Vorteil?


na i hob mi einfach verschrieben und hab´s genau umgekehrt gemeint  :Wink:  i bessert des aus...

also richtig wär´s so: viele recht gute Skifahrer, (fast) keine unkontrollierten "Carver" und generell weniger los (obwohl Ferienzeit) als anderswo.

----------


## Tobias

> st.johann oder ähnliches wo die karte bei knapp über 30 is..


welches St. Johann meinst du? Seiga Hauns (St. Johann im Walde) wohl kaum, weils da keinen Lift gibt. St. Johann in Tirol? keine Ahnung, da war ich überhaupt noch nie, gibts da überhaupt was zum fahren? St. Johann im Pongau? die haben doch den normalen Amadé Tarif, oder? also auch Hauptsaison regulär für € 39.- pro Tag. Und die Rabattmöglichkeiten sind lächerlich gering (ÖSV, etc.).

btw.: SSSC kratzt heuer schon im Vorverkauf knapp an der € 500.- Marke

----------


## pAz

> St. Johann im Pongau? die haben doch den normalen Amadé Tarif, oder?


stimmt  :Frown: 
puh ka.,mir is vorkommen,dass ir dort immer extrem wenig zahlt habn.
glaub aber,dass wir letztes jahr nu mit jugendlich-karten auskommen san...

egal,werd eh ned viel fahren heuer...

----------


## daday

> Versteh i ned.
> Weniger gute und mehr schlechte Skifahrer san a Vorteil?


bei einem gebiet wie der planneralm würd ich das sogar so sehen und zwar in dem speziellen fall das es an gscheiten powder hat  :Wink:  die fahrn da wenigstens net rein - weil die leute die dort oben sind eher etwas realistischere skifahrer sind.
viel schlimmer find ich das was ich in div. tiroler skigebieten erlebt hab oder auch im ausland  - und zwar sind das meistens die angehörigen 2er nationen (DE, NL) die einem einfach ins gelände nach hinaus fahren in jeans usw und dann in erster linie sich, aber auch mich in riskante situationen bringen. aber gut das hat ja nix mit den preisen zu tun

zum thema, mir gefallen auch mehr und mehr die kleineren gebiete wieder - würd zwar net gern eine ganze woche im gleichen kleinen gebiet fahren wollen - aber wenn man wo ein quartier hat von wo aus man leicht 2-3 kleinere gebiete erreichen kann - perfekt!

wo ichs einseh das ich mehr zahl is, is bei den wirklich großen gebieten wo man die möglichkeit hat sich so weit von der "masse" zu verabschieden das man kaum wartezeiten hat und sich sehr weitläufig bewegen kann... war zwar vor 4 oder 5 jahren das letzte mal arlberg - aber heuer is auch wieder eine woche dabei - da freu ich mich scho drauf und hoff auf a schöne woche (aber das is eh relativ sicher im märz  :Wink:  )

----------


## georg

> aber das is eh relativ sicher im märz


 Wann sonst? Kann man dort vorher schon Skifahren?  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## daday

> Wann sonst? Kann man dort vorher schon Skifahren?

 eben - das weiss nur sonst niemand  :Big Grin:  
wobei man mit der 2ten und 3ten märzwoche manchmal riesenglück oder riesenpech haben kann....

----------


## MelodicFarting

> stimmt 
> puh ka.,mir is vorkommen,dass ir dort immer extrem wenig zahlt habn.
> glaub aber,dass wir letztes jahr nu mit jugendlich-karten auskommen san...


vermutlich, weil ma mit Baujahr 1989 im Amade noch immer als Jugendlicher durchgegangen ist, was sonst eigentlich fast nirgends so war...

----------


## Zap

> Wann sonst? Kann man dort vorher schon Skifahren?


Planneralm 5.10. : 

Drei weitere Bilder, hier: lawine-steiermark.at/index.php?frame=forum?lim=1

Wer hat Zeit und Auto für eine Tour?  :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, wie ich es diese Saison angehen soll. Letzte Saison hab ich mir die SSSC gegönnt, da man wirklich fast alle Skigebiete weit um Salzburg herum dabei hat und vieles leicht zu erreichen ist. Ich hab dann mitgeschrieben, wo ich immer war und was der Kartenpreis gewesen wäre. Nachdem ich meine Ski zerstört habe und somit meine Saison vorzeitig beendet war, bin ich ziemlich genau eben ausgestigen. Was mich auch gestört hat, war das Krippenstein (Skigebiet am Dachstein) nicht dabei war. Ich bin mittlerweile gar nicht mehr auf der Piste unterwegs, ausser ich muss eine als Verbindungsetappe nutzen. Somit bin ich dieses Jahr sehr am Überlegen, wie ich für mein Geld das beste herausholen kann. Folgende Möglichkeiten gibt es:

-SSSC für knapp 500€, dafür rießen Auswahl und Ausweichmöglichkeiten, leider keine Freeridearea wie Krippenstein dabei. Einige Skigebiete die ich sehr einfach erreichen kann.

-Saisonkarte am Krippenstein für 273€, echt geiles Freerideterrain, dafür extrem schnellagen- und wetterbedingt. Die wirklich harten Abfahrten sind nur bei optimalen Bedingungen zu empfehlen. Ausweichen kann man auf der Skipiste ganz oben, da hat man dafür ewig Schnee und kann fast immer fahren. Anfahrt für mich ca. 1 1/2 Stunden.

-Gar keine Saisonkarte nehmen, flexibel bleiben, dafür aber die teilweise unverschämten Preise zahlen (vor allem wenn man eigentlich keinen Service wie präparierte Pisten, beheizte 6er Lifte mit Schlangenledersesseln und Minibar sowie mit Dj. Ötzi beschallte Germknödel- und Schnappsalmen in Anspruch nehmen möchte).

Fahren möchte ich so viel wie möglich, sobald ich meine neuen Ski hab, solls richtig losgehen. Bei den Saisonkarten weiß man halt nie vorher, wie der Winter wird, ob man Verletzungsfrei bleibt, ob das Material überlebt.  :Rolleyes: 

Ich weiß leider noch nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll, eventuell kann mir jemand anderer den richtigen Gedankenanstoß geben :Confused: 

Prost

----------


## noox

Bin auch beim Überlegen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr keine engere Bekannte, die auch a SSSC hatten. Ein verlängertes Wochenende ist ausgefallen. Einmal war's a Firmen-WE. Somit wären mir die Karten 25 Euro günstiger gekommen, als die SSSC. 

Ich denke, aber dass ich sie mir eher nicht zulegen werde. Ich war im Sommer von Anfang Mai bis Mitte Oktober 33 Tage Bikepark bzw. Rennen und 5 Tage Gardasee. Da nehm ich mir im Winter eher a bissl a Auszeit.

----------


## JackTheRipper

Auszeit gibts bei mir auf keinen Fall, was soll ich denn sonst den ganzen Winter machen?  :Wink:  Da wird ma nur fad und dann fällt ma lauter Blödsinn ein  :Mr. Yellow: 
Im Winter kann man nun mal nur Saufen, Skifahren, Eishockey spielen und Rodeln. Eventuell auch mit Spikebereifung und MX oder Auto herum heizen. Aber dass sind dann nur Nebenbeschäftigungen, so ähnlich wie Kekse essen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> was soll ich denn sonst den ganzen Winter machen?

 wie wärsn mit Hackln?  :Twisted:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> wie wärsn mit Hackln?


ja, das muss ich ja sowieso  :Smile:  

aber auch die freizeit gehört genutzt!

----------


## georg

Wie gesagt: Ich hatte letzten Winter die SSSC verloren (ok, selbst schuld) aber dann nur mit extremen Problemen - ich mußte den Geschäftführer der Bergbahn den eigenen Vertrag erklären - eine neue Karte zu bekommen. Das ich im Falle des Verlustes (ich kenn mich ja) Ersatz bekomme, habe ich im Übrigen extra vorher abgeklärt und zugesichert bekommen. War der ausschlaggebende Grund wieso ichs dann genommen hab.

Ich bin dann ziemlich bare ausgestiegen, weil ich relativ wenig zum Fahren gekommen bin. Für heuer werde ichs mir nicht nehmen: Erstens wegen dem mangelnden Service (vor allem mit dem Ärger letztes Mal) und zweitens weil ich dann auf bestimmte Skigebiete festgelegt bin. Aber wie Jack geschrieben hat: ich schei$$ auf beheizte Sessel und Umdada-DJ-Volltrottel-Talbeschallung einen goßen Aufen. Dorthin geht der Zug aber und damit können die mich mal. Ich setze auf kleine Gebiete und Skitouren auch wenn ich wirklich und verdammt gerne in größeren Gebieten unterwegs sein würde. Aber das spielts halt - auf Grund der Einstellung der Leute dort - nicht mehr. Schade, oder auch gut so.
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit: Wobei ein paarmal werd ich nicht drumrum kommen in OT zu fahren, weil meine ganze Freunde auf das Gebiet stehen. Mal sehen..

----------


## pAz

> Saufen

 ideal :Wink:   

> Eishockey spielen

 noch besser  :Wink:   

> Rodeln

 lustig,aber ned ungfährlich  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Man hat ja eigens so an Wisch dazubekommen, und da habens mir dazugesagt: Aufbehalten, mit dem bekommst sie wieder, wennst as verlierst. Wobei's auch blöd ist. Weil der Wisch liegt daheim, und wennst dann 5 Tage auf Urlaub bist ...

Ich hab meine in Kitzbühel gebrochen. Hat ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich eine neue hatte, weil deren Computersystem nicht mit dem Rest verbunden war und die deswegen alles neu eingeben mussten. Inkl. Foto!

----------


## JackTheRipper

Da ja der Winter immer näher rückt, wollt ich mal wissen wer sich diese Saison mit dem Gedanken spielt sich eine Saisonkarte zu holen? Ich hab grad gesehen dass die wieder teurer geworden ist. Für die SSSC wollen die jetzt im Vorverkauf 512 €uronen haben. 580 nach dem 04.12. Ich bin echt am überlegen... letztes Jahr hatte ich sie nicht und war eigentlich froh darüber, aber dieses Jahr hab ich viel Zeit und jetzt glaub ich es könnt sich rentieren. Aber 0,5k €uro sind schon derb.  :Frown:

----------


## georg

Das ist tatsächlich derb. Letztes Jahr hat sich meine gerade so ausgezahlt. Ob ich heuer wieder eine nehme glaub ich nicht.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Aber mal sehen was sich ergibt.

----------

